# Nautilus And An Mvp Battery



## Paulie (11/6/14)

Hey all,

Just curious as to where I could obtain the mod and atomiser (Nautilus and an MVP battery) from? must I order it online or is there someone local?


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Local - depends on where you are situated?


----------



## Paulie (11/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Local - depends on where you are situated?


 Johannesburg


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> Johannesburg


Vape King has both, but the Nauti is a clone. Very high quality clone though


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> Johannesburg


Great, maybe fill in you location under you avatar for future reference (go to you name top right and click on personal preferences). Regarding your query - as @Die Kriek said - www.vapeking.co.za for store location.


----------



## Paulie (11/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Great, maybe fill in you location under you avatar for future reference (go to you name top right and click on personal preferences). Regarding your query - as @Die Kriek said - www.vapeking.co.za for store location.


 

Thanks will do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

